# مهما تكوني حصينة- مهما ضعفي امتلكني



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أغسطس 2007)

*وفعلا ترنيمة قوية تؤكد انتصارنا الاكيد ضد الشر
وصغيرة المساحة  و mp3 
حملوها ومش هاتندموا
كان فية اخت عايزة الترنيمة دية
انا وجدتها في موقع اخر*

*http://arabicbible.net/audio/Hymns/mp3/najib/t2/jericho.mp3*


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهما تكوني حصينة- مهما ضعفي امتلكني*

arabicbible.net/audio/Hymns/mp3/najib/t2/jericho.mp3


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهما تكوني حصينة- مهما ضعفي امتلكني*

http://forum.ava-kyrillos.com/showthread.php?t=34362
الموقع


----------



## مينا+لكم (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مهما تكوني حصينة- مهما ضعفي امتلكني*

:ura1:


----------



## sam1960 (10 مارس 2009)

لبىةلوةلىيالت اءالارللاىغالالصقاتثفتغاف   غفثعاتغفخفهعىخ
8خعنتانقتىغت67


----------



## sam1960 (10 مارس 2009)

http://arabicbible.net/audio/Hymns/mp3/najib/t2/jericho.mp3


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)




----------



## amad_almalk (10 مارس 2009)

مرسيىىىىى علي الترنيمه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ومحبتك​


----------

